# Just purchased a Ingersoll Rand ss3f2-gm compressor- looking for upgades



## tgiacomo (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello all I have a question please and thank you in advance. I just purchased a Ingersoll Rand 30 gallon compressor Garage mate (ss3f2-gm) and for long term use and care I have talked with a few people that said when you purchase a compressor it is always wise to upgrade certain oem parts to better performance parts and to add certain parts however I forget which parts they said. I also saw a picture of a used one online being the same model and in the picture it seems they added an air dryer maybe not sure. 

I think a air dryer, maybe a better filter upgrade, someone said a better fluid regulator? not sure thanks in advance.


----------



## tgiacomo (Apr 28, 2018)

forgot to put the new one picture so you can see it before the add on whomever is selling it put on.


----------

